# Smoking dog bones



## dave11 (Nov 13, 2006)

Just wondering, Has anyone on here ever tryed to make smoked or basted dog bones? If so ,how did you do it? What about pig ears? Im just getting real tired of paying 10 bucks for a small bag of pig ears. I have two dogs and they both get one pig ear every morning.Or a basted bone. I just figured I could make them some every weekend, since I uasully smoke every weekend anyway, and save a little money. They are kind of pickey,and really like the basted bones the best, but I dont know what to use.
                                                      Thanks ,Dave


----------



## buzzard (Nov 14, 2006)

i have some thoughts on how you could do it, but im sure you have the same ideas.  hit a butchers shop and ask for the scrap bones.  

my actual point to this whole reply is to commend you on a fantastic idea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is a link to a thread with pics and a pretty detailed description another member used to make dog goodies.

Dog Treats


----------



## dave11 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the link Chad. Ill give it a try. 
                             Dave


----------

